# Brake Upgrade



## JZA525 (Sep 4, 2002)

I have a 91 se-r and i want to do a brake upgrade can anyone let me know what kind of combnations i can use to upgrade my breaks.
Thanks


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

You can get the NX brakes which aren't much larger in diameter than the SE-R brakes but much thicker, or you can get a kit from someone like fastbrakes.

I recently helped install the FastBrakes kit and it is high quality.

Both are good option, but it depends on what you plan on using your car for.


----------



## JZA525 (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks alot but do you know what kind of calipers and rotors i can use for my rear brakes


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Maxima SE from the same year generation as your car.


----------



## JZA525 (Sep 4, 2002)

could i also use the rear rotors from a 92 maxima with the calipers, and would my stock se-r rims fit with them on......would i have to change my master cylinder??


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*b12?*

what kind of options are there for the b12 ? any suggestions>


----------

